# Recovering from cataract surgery



## Chucketn (Jan 26, 2012)

I had cataract surgery this morning. I’m home trying to keep busy, as the eye is getting uncomfortable now. I have a plastic bubble taped over it to dim/diffuse the bright light. My good wife is applying the requisite drops for me. I see double and the affected eye seems to be out of alignment.
While the surgery was less uncomfortable than I expected, the aftermath sux! I was told I’d see an immediate improvement, but immediate must mean more than the 4 ½ hours since the surgery so far. The affected eye is still dilated, and much more light sensitive than when they were both dilated for the initial exam.
I have a follow up appointment again tomorrow morning.
I am keeping busy trying to find stuff to read that is machining related as I won’t be allowed in the shop for at least a week.
Anyone been through this? Any encouraging words? 
Chuck in E. TN


----------



## bcall2043 (Jan 26, 2012)

Chuck,

Hope all goes well and tomorrow is better. 

No I have not been through that surgery process but have known several who have and the results seem to be worth it. 

Maybe I will get some experience if I live long enought. Just went in for a eye checkup after two years. I hate the dilation and bright lights afterwards. That is bad enough but the doctor reported that he saw the start of a cataract in the left eye. 

Growing old is not for cowards!

Benny
In middle Tennessee, USA


----------



## Ground Round (Jan 26, 2012)

Best wishes to you. My dad had it done at about 76 years old and was very happy with the results. He had problems with on comming headlights before and would not drive at night. Was fine afterwards. Good luck, give it time. Keith.


----------



## george wilson (Jan 26, 2012)

I had new lenses put into both eyes. don't worry,the eye will settle  down and you'll see again. I would like to caution you that my left eye(I am left handed) was getting so bad that all I could see was very blurry.

I thought this was plephritis (sp?) and the dr. had given me drops,and recommended hot compresses twice daily. I have been like this for MONTHS. Yesterday,he gave my eye a laser treatment as a HAZE FORMS BEHIND THE LENS AFTER SURGERY sometimes. A few hours later,my left eye is seeing as sharp as can be. So,if you see blurry,ask the surgeon to examine your eye to see if you need a laser treatment. This blurry condition might not come along for several months after surgery.


----------



## flatbelter (Jan 26, 2012)

Chuck,

Good luck for a speedy and total recovery.


----------



## 8ntsane (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey Chuck

I know how it feels to go through eye surgery. I have been going through the eye surgery thing in both of my eyes for the last 8 months now. I had one day 8 months back when everything appeared like I was looking through a thick fog.
The light sensitivity was unbearable. After making trips to multiple eye doctors, then to three different hospitals, I was sent to the specialist about 70km from home.

The first thing was my left pupil was dialated so the pupil was wide open! the worst part is it wont react to changes in dark, or light. Still wont, its stuck wide open. The next thing they told me was that I had these blood vessels growing and attaching to the back side of both my eyes. Ive been having reg lazer treatments to both eyes over that problem.

Then they said that there is some drainage duct that isnt working in the left eye.
This had to be done ASAP, and that required them to go in a cut into my eye. It was basicly to rebuild the duct work. When all this started 8 months back, I had 4 different eye drops that had to be taken evey hour. I had so many different eye drops, what little vision I had was just a foggy blur.

So, for 4 months, I had to go into the hospital 2 times a week. Along with all the lazer treatments, non lazer surgery on the left eye, they have been constantly injecting my eyes with comagan sp? in both eyes. The worst thing I hate about injections is they give you a injection to freeze your eye, then inject the stuff to treat your eye. Damn! that 2- needles in each eye every time they do this! The lower half of my eyes are allways filled with blood because of this.

Since all this started, I had to kiss my drivers lic good by. Couldnt drive anyway, Im sure I would crash. I have to wear sun glasses all the time because the light sensitivity, and have to stay out of the bright lights, or sun light. For me, a dull overcast day, is a good day for me. I would still wear the dark shades as long as they keep sticking needles in my eyes, because I look like a freak with the lower half of my eyes filled with bood.

I now have the hospital visits reduced to only once a week, instead of twice.
My vision has improved some, and they have given the OK to get new glasses.
The light sensitivity is still bad. The bright sunny days are a thick fog looking through my eyes. The eye drops have been reduced to twice a day. So, all in all, Im gratefull for what vision I have, I guess some is better than none at all. And Im glad the wifes insurance covers the cost of these injections, as the cost is 2,00.00 bucks a pop. If I had to pay for it, Id be walking with a white cane, and a see n eye dog.

The land scape sure has changed in my eyes.
Hang in there brother, things could be worse. I know, Ive been there, done that, got the key chain, the bumper sticker and the tee shirt.

When I was in for my reg visit, I asked, how long is these injections going to be happening? The Dr looked at me and said,the rest of your life!

Paul
8ntsane


----------



## Ground Round (Mar 11, 2012)

*Eye surgery*

Hey Chuck how are you doing? I hope you can see the little lines on the rule once again.:biggrin: Wish you well Keith.


----------



## jfcayron (Mar 11, 2012)

Both my wife and I had the corrective surgery one month apart.
The discomfort you describe is spot on. In fact the surgeon suggested we spent the rest of the day (surgery around noon) sleeping with a "knock-you-out" painkiller.
I did it and was OK the next morning, my wife did not and was as happy as you are now.

The first day is the worst, you should be a bit annoyed (like sand in the eye(s)) for a week or so.

Hang in there, it's worth it.


----------



## Chucketn (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm doing much better folks. 
All in all, my vision has improved beyond belief! The new glasses took into account my vision changes for distance as well. I can now see blades of grass in the fields! 
Still trying to get used to the new glasses. I had an issue for a few days with big hairy black floaters, and the feeling that there was a tree limb in my eye. I wimped out and went back to the Dr over both. Was told the floaters would go away with time, and in fact they have diminished. Then I had issues with spots in my vision that were out of focus, like raindrops on a window. Dr found I had a macular edema, and prescribed more drops that have helped. The Dr also removed a suture that was supposed to disolve.
I am glad I had the surgery, and am very sorry I didn't do it much earlier. 

Chuck


----------



## Rbeckett (Mar 11, 2012)

Chuck,
I am glad you are better.  I have a cataract starting to form in my right eye and it is not fun at all.  I ride around with one eye closed to clear my vision so I can see where we are going.  I still drive on a very limited basis and do not drive after sundown at all.  No sense tempting fate and getting into an accident or something worse.  Hope you continue to get better and that the improvement helps you see things that you had been missing.
Regards,
Bob


----------



## bobbyjim (Mar 12, 2012)

Eye  Doc told me 4 years ago I had cateracts in both eyes. Each year I go back for an exam he tells me that the are worse but not ready yet. Have another yearly appointment next month and ready for the go ahead. Tired of not driving at night and wearing a hat and sunglasses all the time.


----------



## Chucketn (Mar 12, 2012)

bobbyjim said:


> Eye Doc told me 4 years ago I had cateracts in both eyes. Each year I go back for an exam he tells me that the are worse but not ready yet. Have another yearly appointment next month and ready for the go ahead. Tired of not driving at night and wearing a hat and sunglasses all the time.



Bobby
Jim, Get a new Dr. I put up with vision in my right eye that was like looking through a steamed up window. The day of surgery, I could see clearly again! Cataracts are a medical condition, even the most basic of insurance should cover it. Cataracts are 'ready' when you can tell there is a problem.

Chuck


----------



## TOOLNUT (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Chuck,
A bit late but just checked in and wanted to send my good wishes. Had mine done about four years ago and everything is working fine.
I wanted to mention that that little plastic dome also keeps your fingers out of the affected eye. 
Good luck 
Jerry


----------

